# Hah! Litterbox success! (Kind of)



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

So making the switch to a fleece liner has made me decide that I need to revisit the idea of litter training Beck. I tried when he was a baby, but it was hit and miss, and I ended up deciding that for how often it worked, I would rather he just have the extra floor space.

But fleece is gonna get gross pretty quickly if he just goes everywhere.

I tried putting a litter pan in his cage last night, and he just made a mess of it. So I thought I'd try something else today.

He's out with me for most of the day, and probably does at least half of his poops/pee outside his cage everyday. He's got a favourite corner of my desk (that is now permanetly covered with a towel), so today I got him out, fed him, and stuck the litter pan so that there was no way he could go in that corner without hitting the litter pan. Sure enough, right to it, pee and poop. 

So maybe if we practice that and get as many of his poops outside his cage as possible, he'll eventually figure it out if I put it back in his cage. 

I've also implemented a plastic tray covered with a cloth directly beneath his wheel that I wahs each day. Hopefully I can find a good way to keep his home nice for as long as possible between changes. Any other tips?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a cookie sheet with a liner under the wheel as well. Whyte was going potty behind the wheel so I turned the cookie sheet around and it worked, most of his poops are on the cookie sheet now. I have better luck when I change the liner but leave a couple poops on the clean one. That may not seem sanitary but it seems to help him be consistent with that area compared to when I was cleaning it all up with all fresh liners. 

I don't feel the fleece gets gross at all. Especially when using one liner right under the wheel to remove daily. I only change the main cage liner once a week and even then do not detect a urine smell. I just change it because I feel I should as I do my own laundry that often.

Oh I also have a small liner under food and water dishes. I can shake off crumbs without having to change main cage liner.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah, so far it doesn't seem smelly. Those are good ideas too, maybe I'll try some. He's got a nice deep trough for food, so I don't get crumbs, plus he normally eats outside anyways (off a yogurt lid lol)


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

Egon also goes behind the wheel a lot. I made a corner litter box out of a shoe box and put carefresh in it. I want him to associate carefresh with potty haha. It is pretty successful but I get the feeling that when he wheels he isnt so concerned with where he drops it lol


----------

